# Would a man pampering himself annoy you?



## llehsal (Dec 12, 2010)

One of my very good friends has a specific day of the week that is 'his' day.  That day he shaves, plucks his eyebrows, gets a haircute, pedicure, manicure...the works.  I really ....really like that.  There is also another friend that loves his skin and hair 10 times more than I do.  Some of my other friends just dont get it and say that they can't be with a man who does some of these things as many of them are associated with females (blow drying and flat ironing hair, exfoliating skin, getting facials etc).

If/when I have a bf I would love for him to be this way.  I like men that take care of themselves...what about you?  And for the guys...do you do these things?  How are your spouses with it?


----------



## Andi (Dec 12, 2010)

I donÂ´t know why any woman would say she doesnÂ´t wanna be with a man like that. A man pampering himself doesnÂ´t make him less of a man!

My husband doesnÂ´t really pamper himself to this extent. But heÂ´s very into hygiene, gets regular haircuts, shaves regularly and just started using an anti-aging moisturizer with SPF. He puts the most effort into how his body looks, so working out is a must for him.

Once I finally move in with him I do plan on pulling him over to the "dark side" lol, by doing chemical peels on him, which IÂ´ve done once before. He does have some sun damage from growing up on a ranch in Texas. And I plan to revamp his skincare routine and nag him about using sunscreen.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 12, 2010)

I would like them to take care of themselves but I do like my men to be more rugged.  I like nicely trimmed nails but I don't want them to be complaining about a broken nail (if you know what I mean).  They have to be more of a man than I am. 

I used to date a guy that used to preen himself every time he walked past his own reflection...that's a total turn off. Also, he has to want to take care of ME more than he wants to take care of himself.


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2010)

I used to think I would be put off by a man who takes more care of himself then I do.

However I have since changed my mind.

Complaining of a broken nail would rub me the wrong way, but taking care of himself and grooming is all okay in my books.

I do luv a rugged manly man, but I love a guy who takes care of himself too.

Manicures are fine by me on all men. I like the look of healthy clean nails, especially if they are going to be on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pedicures are great for men too. It is healthy for your nails and cuticles to be pampered.  I even like coloured nail polish on men, on occasion.

My SO does facials and exfoliates, as well as regularly tweeze and use hair removal products.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it would depend on the WHOLE package that he represents.  If he is a a-hole to go with that preening then its just one more thing that would bother me.  If he is a wonderful person then all things are wonderful.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 12, 2010)

I never thought about it before until I started dating a CD.

What's really fun is when he includes me in doing things like manicures, hair treatments and such.

He has a really open mind to beauty stuff - really enjoys it when I dye, cut or condition his hair.


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree Dragonfly, the funnest part of it is having someone to do beauty treatments with! I love it!

However if it were a super preppy, in to himself, egotistical jock, who preps himself longer then I do, I would not be too happy!


----------



## LaurynVonTeese (Dec 12, 2010)

Im all for a man taking care of himself, but when he spends more time in the mirror than I do, there is a problem


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, LOL!


----------



## Johnnie (Dec 16, 2010)

As someone already mentioned, I too prefer men rugged. Of course, they take showers and trim here and there. As for the manis and pedis, that's too much for me.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 16, 2010)

I think there's nothing wrong with a man taking care of himself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Berialle (Dec 16, 2010)

I too don't mind some man pampering, I would much rather have that then someone who is a complete slob.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 17, 2010)

I honestly dont take that much time on my hair and makeup so perhaps it would annoy me since I would have to wait for him to finish his own thing. lol I dont think their is anything wrong with a guy treating himself to stuff.


----------



## cloudycandyx (Dec 28, 2010)

My only concern is how many people would think he's gay for that. I personally don't see a problem with a well-groomed man. I mean, the fact that he takes such good care of himself says something good about him.

I personally wouldn't be attracted to a man like that, though. I prefer rugged men with big, full bears and ponytails.  But that's just my taste.


----------



## JakeK01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone could take this kind of thing too far, men or women, so it's not a clean answer.  Should a guy enjoy some pampering now and then?  Sure, why not?  We're human and like that kind of attention just like anyone else.  I realize that it's not as 'typical' for men to seek pampering services as much as women do, but we work hard too, so I really don't think there should be any issue with it.

As an example, my wife and I get pedicures together (she gets a manicure too) roughly once every month or so and we enjoy doing this very much.  It's soothing and relaxing and it really feels good.  Plus, it helps to keep our feet healthy and eliminates ingrown nails and other potential issues.  This would be considered pampering by many, and to me, it's not only justified, but a lot of fun.

Yeah, men like pampering too, they just may no tbe accustomed to it because of how our society 'sees' things.  And that's too bad.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband doesnÂ´t really pamper himself to this extent. But heÂ´s very into hygiene, gets regular haircuts, shaves regularly and just started using an anti-aging moisturizer with SPF.


 That's pretty much the extent of what my boyfriend does too, which is fine by me.  He's also a little more rugged, which I like.


----------



## bamboogirls (May 3, 2011)

I think that a guy should take care of himself just as well as a girl but I also thhink that it is more of a natural habit for a woman. I wouldn't want a pretty boy who drowns him self in  calogne and spends massive amounts of money on clothes or dedicates a whole day every week to doing this. But a guy who plucks his brows, wears nice clothes and is clean is nice. My husband is the total opposite but on the days he 'pampers' himself, he goes all out. Shaves, plucks, brushes flosses rinses and repeates, shampoos twice and the works. He is well kempt. I like that too. I don't like guys who never do it. And besides, they work hard to impress us so I think if they want a day to pamper they should have it. It isn't a deal breaker. Just like once a month my husband hands me a twenty and tells me to go do my nails or buy some make up or clothes, get a coffee. I think there are many forms of pampering and I think the favor should be returned to the guy if he is going to put up with all the girly things we do, and daily, then he should have his day. Definitely.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

one day out of the week is fine, I'd rather have a well groomed guy than a lazy hairy slob.  HOWEVER, if it's an everyday occurence and he takes more time to get ready than I do, I'd be showing him the door


----------



## Amendria (May 5, 2011)

As long as he dosen't spend more time than I do and I spend alot of time, It's okay with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone already mentioned, I too prefer men rugged. Of course, they take showers and trim here and there. As for the manis and pedis, that's too much for me.



My sentiments exactly. I dated a guy like that for like a month...it didn't work out for other reasons, but that always disturbed me haha


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 6, 2011)

Working out, Shaving, Showers, Thouroghly washing is Absolutely perfect  If i Had a Guy who ever started to wax or pluck his brows Homeboy has got to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

